
Anyone Remember Creatures? A mid 1990s alife game with a neural network? - mofosyne
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creatures_(video_game_series)
======
mofosyne
> In the games, the Norns have their own simulated biochemistry, haploid
> genetics, and neural network to serve as a brain. From Creatures 2 onwards,
> Norns also possess organs determined by their genetics;[31] mutation and
> injury can render these defunct, with typically fatal consequences. Each of
> these has grown somewhat over the course of the series, allowing the
> creatures to become more complex and intelligent. Norns are omnivores and
> eat a variety of foods, including carrots, lemons, seeds, insects, fish,
> honey, and other things. The Norns that the player starts with require some
> degree of training and discipline from the player in order to make good
> decisions to maintain their health; however, later on they can evolve to be
> more independent and hardy, with better-developed instincts and a more
> robust biochemistry. The player can take advantage of this to breed certain
> colours or traits through artificial selection, and through many generations
> the changes can become quite pronounced.

Source: From wiki link above.

------
mofosyne
Their brain have slightly more neuron count than a c-elegan worm.

Source:
[http://creatures.wikia.com/wiki/Brain](http://creatures.wikia.com/wiki/Brain)

You could use the supplied tool to view their brain
[https://creatures.wiki/Brain_in_a_Vat](https://creatures.wiki/Brain_in_a_Vat)
(The screenshot in that link shows the structure of the creatures brain in the
game).

